# Medicaid ABN Form



## abhobson@yahoo.com (Jan 20, 2014)

Is there a Medicaid ABN form available for a patient to sign before a procedure is done? I have a patient that needs a procedure that "could be" considered cosmetic. However in this case it is medically necessary. If it is denied by Medicaid the patient will be responsible for the bill. What to do?


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jan 21, 2014)

I would check with your state Medicaid, since each state is different, and you may be required to get a pre-certification.


----------

